# Ternetzis - Where Have They Gone?



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Been out of the fish game for several years. Looking to jump back in within the next year or so. I've been checking the piranha retailers, sort of window shopping if you will. My question is - where are the Terns at?? Aquascape hasn't had any babies in stock in forever. Shark Aquarium only seems to ever have adult fish. Should I just start considering other fish at this point? Anybody think I have an ice cubes chance in hell of getting a handful of these bad boys in the next couple years? What do you all think?


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

SA is your only option really there isnt a market for them in north america they all get shipped to asia Oliver from Below Water was telling me that and that he ships around 3000 of them to Asia every couple weeks


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

they are just yellow red bellys


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

no they arnt? nats are a different species thats like saying piraya are just over sized red bellies terns and nats are closely related yes but if they were they exact same thing then they wouldnt be named different and they would be wide spread in the same parts of south america like nats are and people would be able to get terns to spawn in tanks as nats do and terns wouldnt be so pricey and hard to get.

i understand ur "head Moderator" but you have only been on this site for not even a year and u only have 99 posts? what Piranhas do you own? or have owned? and for how long?

Do you really deserve this title or was it given to you because there was no one else at the time? or did you buy it?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Has there been definitive evidence that p. Tern . are indeed a Separate species? My understanding was that regional differences dictate color.


----------

